# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Japón reactiva su relación amor-odio con la energía nuclear

## Jonasino

> Japón tiene la intención de restablecer su industria nuclear cuatro años después que todas sus centrales fueron clausuradas para controles de seguridad.







> apón está a punto de hacer algo que nunca se ha hecho: volver a poner en marcha una serie de reactores nucleares que habían sido desactivados.
> 
> El primer reactor que cumple con las nuevas normas de seguridad podría empezar a funcionar ya la semana entrante. Japón está restableciendo su industria nuclear cuatro años después que todas sus centrales fueron clausuradas para controles de seguridad luego del terremoto y el tsunami que destruyeron la planta de Fukushima Dai-Ichi ubicada al norte de Tokio, causando fugas de radiación que obligaron a la evacuación de 160 mil personas.
> 
> Los reactores desactivados se han vuelto a encender en otros lugares del mundo, aunque no en esta escala: 25 de los 43 reactores de Japón han solicitado autorización para volver a funcionar. Una lección que se aprendió en otras partes es que el proceso rara vez se desarrolla sin tropiezos. De los catorce reactores que volvieron a ponerse en marcha después de cuatro años de inactividad, todos tuvieron cierres de emergencia y fallas técnicas, de acuerdo con los datos de la Asociación Nuclear Mundial, agrupación de este sector industrial.
> 
> 
> 
> Unas 45 mil personas asistieron a la ceremonia del miércoles en Parque de la Paz de Hiroshima, cerca del epicentro del bombardeo de 1945 que dejó unos 140.000 muertos. (Reuters)
> ...


Fuente: http://www.elfinanciero.com.mx/mundo...reactores.html

----------


## termopar

Pobres Japoneses:

No tienen más remedio según tienen la economía, no pueden realizar un cambio profundo a las renovables, aunque lo intentan porque tienen que importar toda la energía del exterior ni tienen terreno suficiente. Van a trabajar con eólica offshore...pero aun les queda. Con ello les ha subido el deficit al encarecerse su mix. Y en nombre de la economía, se vuelven a arriesgar. Y eso que están enviando al mar pacifico 150 millones de becquerelios de tritio y siete mil millones de bequerelios de cesio y estroncio. Véase mapa de radiactividad simulada del cesio extendido en el pacífico para el 2014 después del desastre. 



Yo que ustedes no compraría atún del pacífico (http://www.nacion.com/archivo/Atunes...1473050.html):




> *Aumenta la radiación detectada en las costas de América del Norte tras el desastre de Fukushima*
> Los niveles registrados siguen sin suponer una amenaza para la vida humana
> 
> 
> KIM KYUNG-HOON / REUTERS
> 
> PORTLAND / REUTERS
> VIERNES, 4 DE DICIEMBRE DEL 2015 - 10:44 CET
> 
> ...


referencia: http://www.elperiodico.com/es/notici...ushima-4725674

----------

NoRegistrado (06-dic-2015)

----------


## Jonasino



----------


## NoRegistrado

Más bien...



Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (06-dic-2015)

----------


## termopar

Quizás,  quizás,  haya más cosas negativas que positivas, ni siquiera la económica. Pero no estoy intentando hacerle reflexionar. Acaso siendo de Burgos tenía familiares o amigos trabajando en una central o similar? No se, una pregunta ingenua....

----------


## Jonasino

> Quizás,  quizás,  haya más cosas negativas que positivas, ni siquiera la económica. Pero no estoy intentando hacerle reflexionar. Acaso siendo de Burgos tenía familiares o amigos trabajando en una central o similar? No se, una pregunta ingenua....


No. Simplemente mira mi perfil.....que nunca lo he ocultado.

----------


## termopar

O sea, que trabajaste en la central de Garoña, ahora lo entiendo

----------


## Jonasino

Almaraz. Lemoniz, Valdecaballeros, Garoña no

----------


## termopar

Entonces es comprensible su posición. Pero muy a su pesar, para España, no lo es. Ese es mi punto de vista, claro.

----------


## Jonasino

Perfecto. Cada uno es libre de expresar y defender sus opiniones o convicciones. Sin perjuicio de terceros logicamente.

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿Desde cuándo la radiación se mide en centímetros? 

Ese mapa es de la altura que alcanzó el tsunami en el Pacífico y las isolíneas la hora de llegada con respecto a T0




> Véase mapa de radiactividad en el pacífico dos años después del desastre.

----------

Jonasino (10-dic-2015)

----------


## termopar

Tienes toda la razón, disculpar por el error y gracias por la aportación . Además parece ser un bulo bastante extendido, acabo de cambiar la imagen por otra simulación más aproximada de la distribución del cesio.

La nueva imagen proviene de una simulación propuesta en el 2013 para evaluar las concentraciones de cesio esperadas en el 2014 realizada en el centro de investigación del cambio climático de la Universidad de nueva gales del sur en Australia.  Se publicó en la edición de octubre del "journal Deep-Sea Research Part 1".

----------

